# H-10, H-30, H40 movments



## Mr_Pink

What ETA are they based on. How's the accuracy? Any problems?

I am looking at this Khaki field 40mm H70595963 - Khaki Field Auto 40mm | Hamilton Watch
It has the H-10 which is supposed to be an upgrade to some ETA movement (2824?). Does anybody have any experience with this movement?

Tnx


----------



## FongSayYuk

Hi Pink,

You can read a lot about it here Hamilton Calibers | Hamilton University


----------



## Mr_Pink

I know about that but I wanted to hear people's comments. Also, there are no accuracy numbers there nor which movement it is based on.


----------



## mbott

I just received that watch ... on Monday.  The H-10 is based on the 2824-2 with improvements as pointed out by FongSayYuk in post #2 above. So far, the new Khaki Field is running about 2 seconds slow every 24 hours.

-- 
Mike


----------



## Mr_Pink

Thanks for the info. Hopefully it will stay in that range 
Any other issues with it? Alignment, finish quality,...
How does the strap feel? I guess it is leather inside or? I am still not sure whether to go with the metal one.


----------



## mbott

No issues at all. Strap is calf leather lined and comfortable.

-- 
Mike


----------



## YouBlewItUp

What are the odds that they'll update older models like the 38mm Field Khaki with these newer movements with longer power reserves next year?

I really liked the colorway and longer reserve of the 40mm in the OP, but think it might be too large for my smaller wrist.


----------



## playinwittime

I have a couple of Hammys with the H-10 and H-30. I really Like them. With that said, you lose the high beat 28.8k in favor of a 21.6k and an 80 hr. power reserve.


----------



## Micky

I own the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer in SS with that movement in it. It is very accurate (+4s/24h) and the power reserve is really impressive (a little over 80h with mine).

So, overall, I think the H10-movement is far superior to the 2824 (even with the loss of 28.800 bph). 

Greetings

Micky


----------



## JAdams55

Mr_Pink said:


> What ETA are they based on. How's the accuracy? Any problems?
> 
> I am looking at this Khaki field 40mm H70595963 - Khaki Field Auto 40mm | Hamilton Watch
> It has the H-10 which is supposed to be an upgrade to some ETA movement (2824?). Does anybody have any experience with this movement?
> 
> Tnx


I have been using a 2017 H40 Khaki King now for about 2 months. I am seeing decent but erratic accuracy, ranging anywhere from +1spd to +10spd, depending, apparently, on main spring tension. At full wind, the watch is +1spd. Anything less than full wind, and accuracy falls off dramatically. Since autos are generally set from the factory to perform best at full wind, the King functions as it should. The problem I am seeing is that it is difficult to keep the thing at full wind, even wearing it for 12 active hours a day. And by "active" I mean walking, gesturing, anything but sedentary behavior. Not cool. Unfortunately, these H-movements are still new enough that many watchmakers don't have the tooling to adjust the movements for accuracy. My observations only, YMMV.


----------



## oztech

So far Khaki 38mm is 3spd slow and i am ok with that power reserve is just over 80hrs.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I have the Pan Europ with the H-30 in it and I too was worried about it. Turns out I was wrong. I LOVE the 80 hour reserve. It allows me to wear a couple other watches and just top it off a couple days later without worrying about it running down. It is smooth as butter winding, typical ETA, and over the course of the last 2 months it has averaged about +3 sec day. Tho it has gone from -8 to +9 depending on degree of winding, but overall it is at +2.4 sec/day right now after 2 months. It is actually BETTER when i wear it than when it is sitting. Great movements, I'd buy another one, but I want the Khaki Mechanical.


----------



## mastertime

Does anyone know what the difference between the h-10, h-30, and h-40 movements are when compared to each other ?


----------



## narendb

Bumping this thread as I'd also like more info on the CAL. H-40 movement and how it compares to the H-30.

H32505731 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## briank102

The original link earlier in the thread that took one to the Hamilton site appears to be down. But from my recollection/research, they are all based on the ETA 2824, 2834, 2836. The frequency has been lowered to achieve the longer power reserve (which is really nice in my Khaki King). I think it is all really the same, just different positions of the day/date windows. I would also point out that each of the Hamilton calibers are the same power reserve, and I want to say, on that Hamilton university site, all of the movements had the same upgrades. Which kinda drives home that the difference is cosmetic, displayback vs not, window position.


----------



## PeekPoke

The Hamilton Calibers page preserved at the Wayback Machine: https://web.archive.org/web/20170302103137/http://new.hamilton-uni.com/en/hamiltonCalibers


----------

